# Do you have any major regrets?



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Just curious.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)

Once the bills are paid and the anchor is lifted....time to sail on.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

Regrets, I've had a few;
But then again, too few to mention.
I did what I had to do
And saw it through without exemption.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

I have two:

1.) That I didn't go to Kansas City two weeks ago from this Sunday to see Bill Maher, and then walk up to him to punch him in the face when his "performance" was done.

2.) That I didn't punch one or two of my professors in the face when I was working on my Bachelor's at the University of Arkansas in the early 90s.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2014)

I regret procrastinating my Finals Paper


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 26, 2014)

I regret my whole life....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 26, 2014)

I regret not kissing ______________ years ago when I had the opportunity.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I regret my whole life....


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just curious.



No. Everything that has happened, even if it hurt made me me. I thank God for all of it. Would not change a thing.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

I regret sharing regrets with people who were cold enough to try to beat me up with said regrets.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm kinda like you Early. Everything we chose to do led us to where we are now. Good and bad. Life lessons...and those choices we made, regretfully or not, affected other people too. So if we regret, they weren't set on another path that maybe made their lives better...or not...and then if they regret, those they affected would not be set on THEIR path. And on..and on..and on.


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

I have many regrets.  Unfortunately, I cannot turn back the clock.  I made my bed...


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm kinda like you Early. Everything we chose to do led us to where we are now. Good and bad. Life lessons...and those choices we made, regretfully or not, affected other people too. So if we regret, they weren't set on another path that maybe made their lives better...or not...and then if they regret, those they affected would not be set on THEIR path. And on..and on..and on.



And mine influence my children and theirs theirs. Its how it has to be. I dont like much of what I have done. But my boys and my girl done do any of it. The im okay with that. Even what they hate me for. In case he end my path is mine. I will account for it to God as no one else. But im okay. And I feel regrets are healthy, but having them does no one any good. In the end its already done so you may as well move on. Some drunk wisdom right there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Drunk or sober, yes. It is wisdom, Early. Right on, buddy.


----------



## westwall (Apr 26, 2014)

My one regret is having a child late in life.  Not that she is here, far from that, but that I won't be able to enjoy her company for as long as I could have, had I had children earlier.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Drunk or sober, yes. It is wisdom, Early. Right on, buddy.



Ya, pretty fucked up. And I dont regret it.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

westwall said:


> My one regret is having a child late in life.  Not that she is here, far from that, but that I won't be able to enjoy her company for as long as I could have, had I had children earlier.



Dude, just be there now. When you do it sticks in their heads. When your long gone your lessons will be there. Its what they will pull on as well as lean on when the shit hits the fan. Dude you were a father at the perfect time. ENJOY it!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 26, 2014)

Regret the hurt I have caused people over the years.

The rest I would not change for anything.

Both of the above have made me what I am, and all in all, I will keep me.


----------



## westwall (Apr 26, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > My one regret is having a child late in life.  Not that she is here, far from that, but that I won't be able to enjoy her company for as long as I could have, had I had children earlier.
> ...








Oh, believe me I am!  I love spending time with her!  She's a sponge, we regularly take a whole day and head out into the deep desert (either flying or driving) and explore the area....she's not doing too bad on her flying either!  She can do a pretty clean two minute turn!


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Regret the hurt I have caused people over the years.
> 
> The rest I would not change for anything.
> 
> Both of the above have made me what I am, and all in all, I will keep me.



That hurt made them who theh are to Jake. May have sucked, but doeznt mean it wasnt supposed to be dude.


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

If I was to dwell on some of the things I did in my past, I would be reduced to tears.  The only way I know how to cope is to put it out of my mind.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

westwall said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



And thats all there is to it bro. When your long gone she will remember all that. You will always be there man. Just keep on keeping on.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 26, 2014)

pacer said:


> If I was to dwell on some of the things I did in my past, I would be reduced to tears.  The only way I know how to cope is to put it out of my mind.



Don't even. We all do stupid ass things, ALL the way through life. What's that saying?  Maya Angelou. Do the best you can until you know better. Then when you know better, do better. 

Be kind to yourself, Pacer. You need to forgive yourself. You don't deserve any less.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > If I was to dwell on some of the things I did in my past, I would be reduced to tears.  The only way I know how to cope is to put it out of my mind.
> ...



Nope. The saying is, if my Aunt had balls she would be my uncle. One I would like to pass on is this, sit there and bleed for a time. Then get back up and start swinging HARD. No event is the end of us unless we let it be so. In short, if it dont kill us it makes us stronger. And it its going to kill you make sure you are laughing in its face. That way what ever kills you will have regrets and shit. Dude.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

If a frog had wings it wouldn't bump its ass as it hopped, too. So yeah. I get what you're saying Early.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> If a frog had wings it wouldn't bump its ass as it hopped, too. So yeah. I get what you're saying Early.



"Fuck it all and fuckin' no regrets, I hit the lights on these dark sets". From a band I hate, but there is wisdom there.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Just lift your head and keep on walking. Your all good man.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 26, 2014)

Not a one. 

I am the best Me there is. 

What more could I ask for.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not a one.
> 
> I am the best Me there is.
> 
> What more could I ask for.



Cracking a Blond Bombshell and its raised to Ollie. Best way to be man.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)

Like I said at the beginning.....When all the bills are paid and the anchor is lifted...sail onward.  We all make mistakes.  Hopefully, we learn from them and try to be better people.  I try to stay present focused in my life.  

These are the wisest words I can give anyone.  Looking too much in the past is a path toward depression and sadness.  Looking too much into the future is a recipe for fear and anxiety.  Try to stay in the present.  It is the only thing you can control.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Like I said at the beginning.....When all the bills are paid and the anchor is lifted...sail onward.  We all make mistakes.  Hopefully, we learn from them and try to be better people.  I try to stay present focused in my life.
> 
> These are the wisest words I can give anyone.  Looking too much in the past is a path toward depression and sadness.  Looking too much into the future is a recipe for fear and anxiety.  Try to stay in the present.  It is the only thing you can control.



Wise words. But Ill rip off more lyrics and quote " fuck it and fight if its all the same". Really it is. No sense in lamenting the past at all. You got all that future way out there.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Honestly, spend more time here now. Its best that way. Past is done and the future is uncertain.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)

Anytime I've started to wonder if I'd done something different in my life, then I'm immediately reminded of how it would have changed my path...I also think that the heartache has made the joyful times that much sweeter.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Like I said at the beginning.....When all the bills are paid and the anchor is lifted...sail onward.  We all make mistakes.  Hopefully, we learn from them and try to be better people.  I try to stay present focused in my life.
> 
> These are the wisest words I can give anyone.  Looking too much in the past is a path toward depression and sadness.  Looking too much into the future is a recipe for fear and anxiety.  Try to stay in the present.  It is the only thing you can control.



The past does belong in the past. So why is it always brought forth to today? (online and in real life)

Then was then. This is NOW. So yeah. I agree. Presently, all is fine. I'm Scarlett now. I'll think about things tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

Tomorrow is the today you dreamt about yesterday.  (Unknown author)


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Only one. His name was Jim. Downchild Blues Band. Bass player. I should have dropped everything and followed my heart. 

I've been blessed enough to move along and love every minute of life, but I wonder to this day....what if?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just curious.



I can't think of any.


----------



## dblack (Apr 26, 2014)

Mostly.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just curious.



Yes, getting my kids vaccinated when I did.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said at the beginning.....When all the bills are paid and the anchor is lifted...sail onward.  We all make mistakes.  Hopefully, we learn from them and try to be better people.  I try to stay present focused in my life.
> ...





The past is really only relevant in terms of how it helped form the person you are today.  If you screwed up and it's appropriate to make amends by all means due so....but to live in a sea of past regrets is not a recipe for a happy life.  I have screwed up as much as anyone.  I sincerely try to learn from it...but I try not to beat myself up as well.  

Of course, it's a fine line.    But probably better to forge ahead then remain in the past imho.  I really don't have any past regrets.  What happened was meant to happen.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

How old were they, AS?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Everyone has screwed up, WQ. It forges the path you (general you) are on today. Who knows about tomorrow.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2014)

One of my major regrets, is I never was able to learn how to treat women like shit.

All my rock n roll buddy's (who had un-ending processions of girlfriends) told me,
_*"Treat'em like shit!  They dig it!  If you're nice to them, they think you're a pussy!"*_


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2014)

I regret staking that female vampire that wanted to change me.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

A vampy Spock. Oh my!


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> How old were they, AS?



Same age as most kids when they are vaccinated, first one before they even leave the hospital.  If my kids were born today, I'd keep them home until they were 3, and then vaccinate them one shot at a time.


----------



## RKMBrown (Apr 26, 2014)

Breaking up with my first real girlfriend was a major regret for a year or two.

Sticking with this one job with a jerk of a manager from Canada instead of jumping ship to work for a Friend of mine wasn't a regret till they put a freeze on inter-company moves and the boss from Canada laid our entire team of 50 engineers off to move the work to china.  But then again I got a job 5sec after the layoff and I get to work at home now, so...

My best friend getting married wasn't a regret till I learned that his wife didn't want him to be around me any more cause she wanted him all to herself all the time he wasn't at work.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just curious.



Yep.  Don't we all?


----------



## Capstone (Apr 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLzJAebfEIg]I Need My Pain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone (Apr 26, 2014)

I've learned from my mistakes that those mistakes were life's way of teaching me to see them as mistakes.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Only one. His name was Jim. Downchild Blues Band. Bass player. I should have dropped everything and followed my heart.
> 
> I've been blessed enough to move along and love every minute of life, but I wonder to this day....what if?



Then stop it and move on. Dude I'll likely old and fat.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Capstone said:


> I've learned from my mistakes that those mistakes were life's way of teaching me to see them as mistakes.



I guess I don't see mistakes that way. I see them more as choices, that may or may not have worked out but the lessons learned were so very invaluable, my life is good and _my regrets are few_. I have thought about this OP often, since reading it this morning, and searching for something to have considered a mistake. I'm just glad I had the courage to follow my dreams which took me there, which brought me here. One adventure after another is how I look at my life. Just keep learning and keep doing thus keep growing.  Feeding and watering my plant..  How can something be considered a mistake, when you have no frame of reference, as to how the perceived alternative might have worked out?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Only one. His name was Jim. Downchild Blues Band. Bass player. I should have dropped everything and followed my heart.
> 
> I've been blessed enough to move along and love every minute of life, but I wonder to this day....what if?



TD, when I meet men named Jim, I recoil, as three men named Jim, actually took me out on dates, only for me to find out they were married. Delete.comed them immediately and swore off men named Jim...  Seriously it has only happened three times, and they were all named Jim. What are the odds???


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I have regret I am no longer 21. Come join me in Cheers and read my other more fun question.

And bring a bottle of ripple.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Or Boone's Farm. Either will suffice.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have regret I am no longer 21. Come join me in Cheers and read my other more fun question.
> 
> And bring a bottle of ripple.



Can I have some Nyquil with that???


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

You can have anything you want. I might be able to dig up a 2 finger lid as well.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You can have anything you want. I might be able to dig up a 2 finger lid as well.



   Crank the music, girl and I'll be there with bells on. I always knew you would be fun to hang with...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 26, 2014)

I regret stepping on to that elevator where I met the woman who became my second wife.

WOW, how I regret dong that.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You can have anything you want. I might be able to dig up a 2 finger lid as well.
> ...



I have the tamborine and I also have bells! So more will be GROOVY!!! We can dance around the fire, slobber some Ripple down our throats, toke some smoke and if we run out...all we have to do is rummage around in my car seats for seeds that may have fallen out.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I regret stepping on to that elevator where I met the woman who became my second wife.
> 
> WOW, how I regret dong that.....



Ha!  Aww, come on...tell us what you learned from that? And if anything, then it wasn't a mistake; rather a lesson?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I think I just derailed my thread! Get over to Cheers! I'll buy y'all a drink and we can remine...remmen...rimeen...screw it...TALK about better days before we even thought of regrets.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I regret stepping on to that elevator where I met the woman who became my second wife.
> 
> WOW, how I regret dong that.....



I wonder where you would have wound up if you took the stairs?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I just derailed my thread! Get over to Cheers! I'll buy y'all a drink and we can remine...remmen...rimeen...screw it...TALK about better days before we even thought of regrets.



I can't, but will be there in spirit....


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think I just derailed my thread! Get over to Cheers! I'll buy y'all a drink and we can *remine...remmen...rimeen...screw it*...TALK about better days before we even thought of regrets.



 You're so funny. You make me L O L....^^^


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

You can't? How come???

Anywho...Eff It. Let's derail this one some more!

Speaking of regrets......and where one MAY wind up if we didn't experience a choice we made, I have a story! Ready? 

hands bottle to AA


Long long long time ago when I first met hubby, we came to the beach for the weekend. We went to a yard sale just for funzies and wound up at this really nice apartment complex. They were having a community sale in the garages in the back of the property. I was so impressed with the grounds and I secretly wished I could get a gig like that...managing such a great complex. 

Who knew that about 10 years later, give or take, we would meet a man via an ad in the paper looking for resident managers and he wanted us to meet him again after the interview to show us the property. Yep. The same place from years ago. We got the job and stayed there 17 years as manager. It is about 3 blocks from where I am now.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You can't? How come???
> 
> Anywho...Eff It. Let's derail this one some more!
> 
> ...



  Outstanding!!!  Wow!  hands bottle back

My aunt owns a small to medium apartment complex, too. Forty five units. I am around often.

I owned three apartments and am in awe of anyone who can do as you, and she, over about a year....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, I had managed bunches. From bakersfield to incline village, west covina to maui, oxnard to camarillo. Been all over the place.

peers in bottle. She drank it ALL??!!

I'm lookin' for another gig. Maybe. Long as heavy maintenance is not required and I can have my furkids. If she wants a manager til we be daid, holler. 

burp. Wipes mouth with huge hippie sleeved blouse


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Worst one I had was the one in West Covina. 312 units. Had to use a damn golf cart to get around the place. Racket ball, billiard rooms, huge library, tennis courts, swimming pool...doctors and lawyers and hoity toities, security guards and locked gates. HATED it. Had to wear a business suit. And NYLONS!!! Ack! Had 3 leasing agents, assistant managers that lived on site, maintenance crews to dictate chores to. I wanted to be outside...planting tulips along the walkway. But noooooooooooooo. They wanted me to be MANAGER and ACT like one. Sniff.

I lasted a few years then said eff it. Called another company and they said get our butts to maui...29 units there. So..we did.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just curious.



My one major regret is allowing people to take advantage of me when I was younger. I wish I had been strong enough to deal with them.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 26, 2014)

I regret reading this thread only to stare at Aqua Athenas avatar.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

That there is a REGRET!!! I should have never gone to West Covina. 

Howsomever...hic....if I hadn't of, I wouldn't have wound up managing in Maui.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh, I had managed bunches. From bakersfield to incline village, west covina to maui, oxnard to camarillo. Been all over the place.
> 
> peers in bottle. She drank it ALL??!!
> 
> ...



My gosh! You really have _been there and done that._ How exciting. 

I thought you said..pees in bottle....

See you later, kiddo. My shift is UP!!! ( for the night )


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Night AA. It was fun visiting with you, sweety. Some other time let's do it again!!

She PEED in the bottle? omg. I drank her pee. Burp.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 26, 2014)

I have corporal regrets, but no major regrets.


----------



## The Professor (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> I regret not kissing ______________ years ago when I had the opportunity.



Just for you:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1Bi-mQhNXk]I'd Rather Be Sorry ~ Ray Price + Lyrics Below - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone (Apr 26, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> ] ...How can something be considered a mistake, when you have no frame of reference, as to how the perceived alternative might have worked out?



The hypothetical outcomes of alternative courses of action have no bearing on my personal assessments of the outcomes that have been realized in my life. That different choices may have rendered better or worse consequences than the ones I've labeled as "mistakes" ...is completely irrelevant to my capacity to judge the consequences with which I now _have no choice_ but to face.

Besides, the thought of never owning up to what I now see as the mistakes of my past, just because I can't possibly know how things might have turned out otherwise, seems more of a cop-out in the personal responsibility department than anything else. 

That's just me, though.

Whatever works for you, more power to ya'...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 26, 2014)

aquaathena said:


> vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > i regret stepping on to that elevator where i met the woman who became my second wife.
> ...





*I** have avoided elevators ever since!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ropey (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just curious.



I have regrets, but I don't think I'd want the power to change anything that's happened.

To save a life might take other lives.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just curious.



Yes.

That I wasn't born to an extremely wealthy family.

Otherwise?

I'm good.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious.
> ...



The butthurt in you is immeasurable.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious.
> ...



Pikuach Nefesh in reverse, eh?

Interesting idea. I like it when people make me think in a new way.

Thanks for the new offramp, Ropey.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

We all have regrets. I regret having to be so far away from my mom when she died. That was hard for me, really hard. And even harder to describe how or why, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Sallow (Apr 27, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Well no.

I don't think about gay sex on a daily basis like you Mudwhistle.

And I am off to Australia in a couple of days..

Being able to afford to go there after the rough start I got in life?

Priceless.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 27, 2014)

Only one serious regret. I rather foolishing bought three heavy excavators about six months before the recession really took effect. I spent close to a quarter of a million on them, and made a loss when I had to sell them when I downsized the company. Had to really stretch myself repaying the difference on the loan I took out to pay for them, and had to slash my workforce in the process. We're back up to full steam now, but that was definitely the worst decision I've ever made. Oh well, I've got food in the fridge, a roof over my head, clothes on my back and the missus still puts up with me. Could be worse.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 27, 2014)

Actually, I do have another regret, which is entrusting the repair of my car's rear axle to that **** of a mechanic who still hasn't got around to doing it. Wanker's had it for three days now.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2014)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I'm happy for you that you are going off to Australia.  I hope you have a great time.

Have a good trip!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mistakes, we've all made them. I can't think of a major regret probably because I wouldn't change anything  even if I could. I'm happy with where I am.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2014)

I have regrets but have learned to not remember them!  lol...  I am happy for my life today.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2014)

Sallow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Gay sex?

Who thinks about gay sex?

And have a safe trip....while you're down under......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2014)

pacer said:


> If I was to dwell on some of the things I did in my past, I would be reduced to tears.  The only way I know how to cope is to put it out of my mind.



Yesterday is gone.  Everything bad with it.  Let it go and imagine those thoughts leaving forever.  Today is a brand new day.  

  Your post deeply touched me, Pacer.  I've never heard you share anything personal before.  Two lines and I see you in an entirely different light.   Amazing.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 27, 2014)

_*Do you have any major regrets?*_


Yes.  Major Hassan.


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > If I was to dwell on some of the things I did in my past, I would be reduced to tears.  The only way I know how to cope is to put it out of my mind.
> ...


Thank you so much, Jeremiah.  Huggies to you, too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

pacer said:


> If I was to dwell on some of the things I did in my past, I would be reduced to tears.  The only way I know how to cope is to put it out of my mind.






@pacer


----------



## pacer (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful video.  Thank you, Stats.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > If I was to dwell on some of the things I did in my past, I would be reduced to tears.  The only way I know how to cope is to put it out of my mind.
> ...



I LOVE that vid!


----------



## Intense (Apr 27, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kinda like you Early. Everything we chose to do led us to where we are now. Good and bad. Life lessons...and those choices we made, regretfully or not, affected other people too. So if we regret, they weren't set on another path that maybe made their lives better...or not...and then if they regret, those they affected would not be set on THEIR path. And on..and on..and on.
> ...



There is Always a lesson in "Cause and Effect". No One is stopping you from learning from it.  Just a thought.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Yay! Intense is in da house! I have missed you, hon.


----------

